# Black Pearl combos???????



## daveplymouth (May 26, 2009)

Once or if this black pearl has been perfected what would you then like to see it combined with?

Me personally would love to see black pearl tangerine bold stripe. Just imagine a jet black bodied gecko with a bright tangerine bold stripe running down its back:mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


----------



## Ged (Nov 9, 2009)

:flrt: I would love a jet black, black pearl with a white tail or head :thumb:


----------



## tonkaz0 (Apr 25, 2008)

daveplymouth said:


> Once or if this black pearl has been perfected what would you then like to see it combined with?
> 
> Me personally would love to see black pearl tangerine bold stripe. Just imagine a jet black bodied gecko with a bright tangerine bold stripe running down its back:mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


 
Ive got loads of them Dave! did I forget to show you the other day? :whistling2:,

Na Im still waiting to see a pure black Leo with a nice white belly with any colour eyes! but red would be very nice! then I`ll get a bit more exited about them, not my thing at the moment but you never know about the future, 
Fingers crossed two of the chaps on here will hit a lucky strike one day :2thumb:.


----------



## 53bird (Sep 30, 2009)

ive got my fingers crossed for them an sure they will do well with it, 
im only down the road from them aswell (maybe first pick when they are ready :2thumb


----------



## Ged (Nov 9, 2009)

53bird said:


> ive got my fingers crossed for them an sure they will do well with it,
> im only down the road from them aswell (maybe first pick when they are ready :2thumb


You would spend all that money on a leo? I would it's just I don't have it


----------



## Big Red One (Oct 17, 2007)

Dark geckos with orange on them?

I have those already..........


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

Pure black and orange leos are a way off just yet.


----------



## daveplymouth (May 26, 2009)

> Pure black and orange leos are a way off just yet.


I know they are, i personally dont think we will ever see a all solid black leo tbh. Black pearl is just a way to sell hyper melanistic leo's imo. But i do hope we will see some jet black ones at some point.


----------



## Ged (Nov 9, 2009)

Have any of you seen the blue bellied geckos in America? :gasp:


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

> > Pure black and orange leos are a way off just yet.
> 
> 
> I know they are, i personally dont think we will ever see a all solid black leo tbh. Black pearl is just a way to sell hyper melanistic leo's imo. But i do hope we will see some jet black ones at some point.


As far as I am aware, Black pearls are the only known inheritable simple mutation for hypermelanism. It's not everyone's cup of tea, and that's fine, but they are still more than just a marketing ploy. TUG and everyone else who bought them would not have done so if that was the case. Look at the black velvets and JMGs charcoal, these arehypermelanistic lines but not proven as dom/codom/recessive.


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

> Have any of you seen the blue bellied geckos in America? :gasp:


Trempers? Haven't heard anything about that project for a while. Massive potential there.


----------



## LSReptiles (Oct 4, 2009)

is the black pearl co-dom, dom or recessive?


----------



## Ged (Nov 9, 2009)

MrMike said:


> Trempers? Haven't heard anything about that project for a while. Massive potential there.


Yes and also he has found a NEW albino strain


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

> > Trempers? Haven't heard anything about that project for a while. Massive potential there.
> 
> 
> Yes and also he has found a NEW albino strain


Could be very interesting if it all comes to fruition.


----------



## daveplymouth (May 26, 2009)

> As far as I am aware, Black pearls are the only known inheritable simple mutation for hypermelanism. It's not everyone's cup of tea, and that's fine, but they are still more than just a marketing ploy. TUG and everyone else who bought them would not have done so if that was the case. Look at the black velvets and JMGs charcoal, these arehypermelanistic lines but not proven as dom/codom/recessive.


I know there more than a marketing ploy there is plenty of potential with them. Just think as with maybe banded raptor:whistling2: that the name was given purely to sell more. Is there not a guy in sweden who has had them for years?


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

> > As far as I am aware, Black pearls are the only known inheritable simple mutation for hypermelanism. It's not everyone's cup of tea, and that's fine
> 
> 
> I know there more than a marketing ploy there is plenty of potential with them. Just think as with maybe banded raptor:whistling2: that the name was given purely to sell more. Is there not a guy in sweden who has had them for years?


The entire black pearl project was sold to TUG, who in turn released a few. The whole story is on their website.


----------



## Ged (Nov 9, 2009)

MrMike said:


> The entire black pearl project was sold to TUG, who in turn released a few. The whole story is on their website.


So would it be igeagle for you to start your own full balck pearl project?


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

daveplymouth said:


> I know they are, i personally dont think we will ever see a all solid black leo tbh. Black pearl is just a way to sell hyper melanistic leo's imo. But i do hope we will see some jet black ones at some point.


Black pearl is't just a way to sell hyper melanistic leo's. Black pearls are a primery morph that is either Recessive or Dominant. 
More breeding test are needed to find out which. But they are not the usual dirty leo's you see time to time.

TUG's results.

Black Pearl X Black Pearl = produced all Black Pearl offspring 

Black Pearl X Normal-looking Black Pearl siblings = produced 50% Black Pearl and 50% Normal-looking siblings 

We could see Blacker leo by selective breeding black pearl leo's, 
Example look how orange we can get leo's, So you do the reverse for intence black. 









Maybe like breed a black pearl to a Blizzard, Till you get Black pearl blizzard, 
Then when you have a group of Black pearl blizzard you can select for darkness, 
And get some REALLY Midnight blizzards that mean something coz they will be genetic.


----------



## daveplymouth (May 26, 2009)

> We could see Blacker leo by selective breeding black pearl leo's,
> Example look how orange we can get leo's, So you do the reverse for intence black.


Theres no such thing as intense black. It either black or its not. You can get more covergae for sure but if its not black then its dark grey. This is the thing that i think will be a problem with this morph. We see a lot of leos that are brighter than normal dubbed tangerines i fear the same will happen with this morph and we will end up with horrible greyish looking things that are sold as black pearls.


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

> > The entire black pearl project was sold to TUG, who in turn released a few. The whole story is on their website.
> 
> 
> So would it be igeagle for you to start your own full balck pearl project?


I'm not sure what you mean?


----------



## Ged (Nov 9, 2009)

MrMike said:


> I'm not sure what you mean?


So I meant to say illeagal (I know but it was late....) you said that urban geckos bought the black pearl project, does that mean no one else can breed them or start their own black pearl project?


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

> > I'm not sure what you mean?
> 
> 
> So I meant to say illeagal (I know but it was late....) you said that urban geckos bought the black pearl project, does that mean no one else can breed them or start their own black pearl project?


No, not at all. I doubt anyone would have spent the money otherwise.


----------



## Ged (Nov 9, 2009)

MrMike said:


> No, not at all. I doubt anyone would have spent the money otherwise.


Oh right I get you now (I reread the post 4 times) :lol2:


----------

